# Homemade technical skiff



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like it, for some reason the lines seem familiar.
Just can't seem to place the design...I'm sure it'll come to me.

;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Brett, there's not a lot of design options in this realm, only so much can be done with door skins under 18' LOA and 40" something inch beam. 

Looks great, nice and clean fishing machine. Impressive hat racks in the garage too.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sweet rig!!!! I wish I had the time, place, money and energy to complete a project like that!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

WOW! Gotta use it while Curtis is out of town.

Outstanding work. Love the christening, at first I thought you lost your sea legs and expected the next picture to be of a big splash.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! Some real competition for the slipper!


----------



## ko (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice Work!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Outstanding!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

wow! that's amazing! beautiful looking skiff! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow...very cool!  Amazing that you built it yourself... [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Beautiful boat... You should be very proud!!! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice looking [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Very impressive. Gotta be very pleased with something that nice you built yourself. 

Kemo


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to Microskiff! Cool little skiff too. We might need to add our own sub-forum soon, home built micros!

Watch out, those decks are slick! Did you add any non-skid to those or Sea Dek?


----------



## okchris (Sep 17, 2007)

that boat looks sweet!! the paint looks nice- I never considered Awlgrip, may have invest in that for my gheenoe. great inspiration


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

Unbelievable work. [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## cojo_69 (Jul 7, 2008)

You should be proud, she looks great.


----------



## scottmills (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for checking my boat out, its nice to have a forum were people appreciate small skiffs. Now that my motor is broke in ill start hammering some fish out of her. Cant wait to hit the no-motor zones in Flamingo!


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

dang!! that thing is sweet. Very nice work. Like I said about bretts boat, I would love to be able to do something like that one day.

also, how do you mount you poling platform when poling???


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh, and welcome to the site! Great first post, I'll have a Myers over ice.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you use the inside ramp at Flamingo you'll be seeing me... I'll be the old guy who's really checking it out.
Very nice work.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

[smiley=supercool.gif]

Awesome!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel like such a Schmo. 

Does everyone have an awesome home-built skiff but me?? 

Nice rig, great work. Now show us some pics with fish blood on her!!

-T


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Not everyone Tom! It's not too late to start learning.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

NICE WORK!!! That skiff is sweeet! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

nice looking bhote dude...


----------



## Cracka (Jul 1, 2007)

Mate.....beautiful.   I like your cockpit scupper idea, should get all the last little dregs out.  How did you transition from the cone shape to the poly pipe (joint).


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow,great build photos! A real education, thanks for sharing. Can I ask where you got your seat/platform? I need one just like it!


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Very nice job. Several years ago I built a 24' Hunky Dory Glen L design. It took me about 2 years of weekends. I understand the commitment and it is an addiction once you start it is all you think about. How long this this project take? Toadfish


----------



## trentf (May 6, 2009)

Thats skiff is the nuts!  The crab decal really personifies the boat.

I was curious though why there was a 25hp hangin on her in your driveway but a 15 on the water.  Was the 25 too much engine?

Good luck when you get to Flamingo...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Cool Beans ....

Dave


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

Just Freaking AWESOME!!! 

That thing is so sweet and simple I love it. AND you gave me an idea on how to finish off the cracknoe... When I get the time to work on her.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> Very nice job. Several years ago I built a 24' Hunky Dory Glen L design. It took me about 2 years of weekends. I understand the commitment and it is an addiction once you start it is all you think about. How long this this project take? Toadfish



This statement is so true. When you have one of these projects it is all you think about.. a true addiction. But be ware, this addiction can be too easy to quite when Life happens around you. Other more important real life issues take away your time and next thing you know the boat is just sitting there looking at you every day the exact same way it was the day before.... 

This thread just revamped my drive... Thank you I needed that!!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Very Beautiful!!!


----------



## guitarfish (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

i wanna build one how long did it take?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

According to the picture dates,
it took from August of 2008,
until launched February of 2009


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

This skiff looks great. I was just wondering how much did all the materials and things cost and where you got the removable poling platform? the only thing that looks close to it is a motocross stand for a dirtbike.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

What plans did you use? It looks great! I'd like to build something similar in the near future. Congrats and again thats a beautiful boat.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

> What plans did you use? It looks great! I'd like to build something similar in the near future. Congrats and again thats a beautiful boat.


He used the FS-18 plans as just a guide but mixed up things along the way


----------



## scottmills (Mar 25, 2009)

I had FS18 plans but never used them, too many numbers. I ended up making patterns for the hull out of pressboard. Spent about 2000.00 on materials and paint. Removable platform was built by a alum fab shop, just told him what to build.


----------



## kershelbarfield (Aug 17, 2009)

Is that regular plywood or marine plywood?


----------



## scottmills (Mar 25, 2009)

used Okume 1088 marine plywood, its around 85.00 per sheet, this skiff took around 7 sheets i think.


----------



## Lex_Johnson (May 25, 2009)

Cool little skiff man!!!


----------

